
Idea: A Better Social News Site - hwork
http://www.markmcgranaghan.com/2007/02/02/idea-a-better-social-news-site/
======
Readmore
I agree that the one size fits all method doesn't really work for everyone on
social news sites. My site, http://www.klipboardz.com, tries to solve this
problem by using some of the same suggestions that you listed. We have a
recommended area that lists stories based on what sites you visit and your up
and down votes. We also promote users to create groups and add friends so that
they can have as many focused groups as they want to share certain stories.
I've found the best way to sort through all the info is to use the group view,
which lists the top stories in each of your groups on one page. That view
almost always allows me to find interesting content.

------
amichail
Here's my attempt at better social news:
http://groups.google.com/group/forwarding-tree. You can try a fully functional
service that works like this here: http://forwardingtree.com/

------
timg
Interesting stuff. I've some similar ideas on how this should be done.

------
Forcicle
His site is down: Google cache:

now it's up again nm

